# Alte DAM Rute, Spitzenteil Hildebrand Rute und DAM Achs-Rolle



## Mooskugel (18. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen

wie der Zufall es will hat es nochmal Nachschub bei den antiken Ruten und Rollen gegeben. Da wo wir die erste Rute gefunden haben, sind jetzt noch die nächsten Teile aufgetaucht und wir wurden gefragt ob wir auch daran Interesse haben.




















Leider fehlen 2 Ringe. Besonders finde ich den Rollenhalter. Sowas habe ich in meiner kurzen "Sammlerkarriere" noch nicht gesehen.
Handteil Länge 107,5cm Gewicht 238g
Spitzenteil Länge 102,5cm Gewicht 69g


Als zweites war noch das Spitzenteil einer Hildebrand Rute dabei.

Ringe mit Achat Einlagen. Wicklungen könnten aus Seide sein, da etwas durchscheinend.
Ist es überhaupt möglich da herauszufinden zu welcher Rute es gehört?

Länge 98cm Gewicht 75g














Und zum guten Schluss noch eine DAM? Rolle. Nur gemarkt mit einem Ziegenbock, sonst überhaupt keine Markierungen oder ähnliches. 








Ich finde das Thema "Antikes Angelgerät" ziemlich spannend, aber ohne Zugriff auf alte Kataloge ist es fast unmöglich was konkretes herauszufinden.
Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere nochmal Lust was dazu zu schreiben.


----------



## Dübel (18. Januar 2021)

Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Fang!

Die DAM Ziegenspeckrute ist wahrscheinlich ähnlich alt wie die andere, die ihr kürzlich gezeigt habt.
Passende Ringe sollten sich finden lassen.

Die Rolle ist auf jeden Fall keine Fliegen- sondern eine Achsrolle.


----------



## Dübel (19. Januar 2021)

Ein paar Gedanken zur Hildebrand Rute:

Warum steht der Name auf einem Spitzenteil? Das ist schon sehr ungewöhnlich. Ist es eventuell keine Rutenspitze sondern ein komplette Rute, der lediglich der Griff fehlt? Ein ganz kurze Bootsrute oder eine zum Eisfischen?

Ist die Aufschrift vielleicht nachträglich bei einer Überarbeitung der Rute aufgebracht worden? Aber warum sollte jemand das machen? 

Diese Art und Weise, die Wicklungen durchscheinend aus weißer Seide (mit Kunstfaser funktioniert das übrigens genauso gut) zu machen, sieht man oft bei modernen Gespließten. Bei alten Ruten hab ich persönlich das noch nicht gesehen. 
Hat eventuell jemand in jüngerer Zeit diese Rute hergerichtet und dabei einen schlechten Lack verwendet? Oder absichtlich das Teil auf alt getrimmt?

Mit aller Gewissheit wird sich das alles wohl kaum klären lassen. Interessant ist das Teil aber allemal.


----------



## Mooskugel (19. Januar 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ein paar Gedanken zur Hildebrand Rute:
> 
> Hat eventuell jemand in jüngerer Zeit diese Rute hergerichtet und dabei einen schlechten Lack verwendet? Oder absichtlich das Teil auf alt getrimmt?


Das kann ich mir aufgrund der Umstände nicht vorstellen.
Der verstorbene Ehemann der älteren Dame hatte nach Aussage von ihr nichts mit Sammeln am Hut. Man konnte auch an den vorhandenen Sachen erkennen, dass er geangelt hat, aber nicht restauriert, gesammelt o.ä.
Die nachträglich aufgetauchte Rute und das Spitzenteil? waren nach Aussage von meinem Sohn mit einem dicken, isolierten Draht umwickelt. Die Isolierung dieses Drahtes war schon sehr spröde.
Nach Auskunft der Dame hat er vor einigen Jahren ein paar Sachen von einem damals verstorbenen Bekannten übernommen.
Aufgrund der Drahtumwicklung denke ich die Sachen standen schon viele Jahre in irgendwelchen Kellern herum und es wurde nicht daran gemacht.

Den Gedanken mit der kurzen Bootsrute o.ä. finde ich ebenfalls sehr interessant.


----------



## Mooskugel (19. Januar 2021)

Noch eine Frage zu der DAM Rolle.
Im Netz findet man viele Rollen dieser Bauart, woran kann man an so einer Rolle das Alter festmachen. Was ich bisher gesehen habe das der Rollenfuß unterschiedliche Merkmale aufweist und das die Form der Griffe unterschiedlich ist. Leider fehlt mir auch hier die Erfahrung, welche Bauart zu welcher Zeit üblich war.


----------



## Dübel (19. Januar 2021)

Schau mal, ob du da Infos findest



			rollendam


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Januar 2021)

Der Fachmann kann an den eingestanzten  Zeichen, der Lage derselben, der Art der Muttern, z. B. Hutmutter, oder Flachmutter, mit Sicherung oder ohne, Farben Griffe geschraubt, gemietet, Art der Nieten, Form der Rollenschrauben, Art des Schnurbuegels schon ziemlich genau sagen wie alt so ein Schätzchen ist. Ich kann es nicht. Aber allein der Ziegenbock deutet schon auf m. M. n. vor 1950 hin, tippe sogar auf älteres Baujahr.


----------



## Peter117 (19. Januar 2021)

Die Rolle könnte eine Haka sein - leider hab' ich kein Bild von der Rückseite...
Der Ziegenbock passt schon mal sehr gut...


----------



## Peter117 (19. Januar 2021)

Die Rute finde ich in dem Katalog nicht.
Es gibt so ähnliche Griffe, die haben meist aber einen Trigger-Haken für Multirolle und nicht so eine mächtige Mutter.
Außerdem sind sie nur 1,50 bis 1,80 m lang.
Die "Baby" kommt Deiner Rute noch am Nächsten...
Ersatzspitzen gab es auch verschiedene - warum nicht auch von Hildebrand.
Wegen der Rolle frag' ich nochmal nach.


----------



## Mooskugel (19. Januar 2021)

Hier noch zusätzliche Fotos vom Rollenhalter und vom Innenleben. Nach den Fotos des Katalog's zu urteilen würde ich auch sagen das es die 4000 Haka ist. Aber ich lasse mich natürlich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Dübel (19. Januar 2021)

Haka glaub ich nicht.
Deine Rolle hat, soweit ich das von den Bildern beurteilen kann, keine fein einstellbare Hemmung, so wie im Katalog beschrieben.


----------



## speyerbach789 (17. April 2021)

Hallo, bei der Rolle handelt es sich um eine DAM 3000 Regina, die in verschiedenen Durchmesser (65-150 mm) gebaut wurde.


----------



## Mooskugel (17. April 2021)

Super! Danke für die Info. Hat da evtl. noch jemand Infomaterial oder andere Infos z.B. in welchem Zeitraum die Rolle gebaut wurde, Beschreibung u.ä. Im Netz habe ich da jetzt nicht viel gefunden. 
Eine Katalogseite ist ja im Thread schon gepostet worden.


----------



## eiszeit (17. April 2021)

Bin der gleichen Meinung. Es gab sie in 65, 80, 90, 100 und 120mm.
Sie hat ne stille Hemmung und eine Knarre auf der Rückseite. 
Vom Alter vermute ich wegen der Form des Knarrschiebers um 1935.


----------



## Peter117 (17. April 2021)

Mooskugel: Den Preis hätte ich noch...


----------



## speyerbach789 (18. April 2021)

Mooskugel: Den ersten Hinweis auf die Regina 3000 finde ich im Katalog von 1925 (mit gelochter Trommel). Dann im Katalog 1929 (Prachtkatalog) und 1936 (hier unter der Bezeichnung 3000 "Ever Ready".
Der Katalog von 1933 hat Peter117 schon veröffentlicht. Peter117: Die Preisliste würde mich interessieren!
Einige Bilder von meinen Rollen.


----------



## meile69 (22. August 2021)

Es handelt sich bei deiner Rolle eindeutig um eine Regina 3000.
Anbei Bilder meiner Rolle.


----------

